# Anyone else get a ton of bid approvals today?



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

I have been getting one after another today! I got a total of 4 capital repair rehabs today which were all bid in oct and nov and just got approved today. Plus a bunch of trashouts, de-wints, small repairs and a bunch more bids. Not just from one bank either, EVERYONE has been hitting me. It's crazy but I aint complaining:clap:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

Sounds like a year end rush where the customers want to book the job in 2011 since money was available and now they can start working on the 2012 budgets.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't think my "customers" work that way. Thanks anyway for the input.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

we were dead for the past 3-4 months. weve all been doing other stuff as filler work and then as of 2 weeks ago we have a complete reno just started, all new siding/windows + basement reno on another job along with a brand new house to do the icf foundation/frame/ side... plus more bids going out


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

concretemasonry said:


> Sounds like a year end rush where the customers want to book the job in 2011 since money was available and now they can start working on the 2012 budgets.


It's unlikely the preservation industry uses a calendar fiscal year. It's more likely that the industry aligns their fiscal year with that of their major client (ie: FNMA) or adjust it based on market specifications (ie: real estate quarterly trends).

No company, especially in PP, is going to decide to eliminate a positive variance on the books by greatly increasing expenditures at the end of a fiscal year. Doing so would not help in attracting investors, etc. 

IMO it's just hard work paying off.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

I agree with lots of work getting approved. Yesterday I received 4 clean outs, roof tarp, sump pump install, minor repairs, and was able to sub out a major fire damage job. I am very thankful for the work to keep my guys busy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

Whew its been nuts on approvals!!

5 digit water loss from insurance company
4 digit water loss from insurance company
5 digit mold remediation from private pay
4 digit mold remediation from private pay
3 digit little water loss from private pay
8 carpet cleans...from brokers

No discounts, no e&o insurance, No pics to service companies, no uploads, no chargebacks.

my motto: "just say NO to the service company suckers"

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> Whew its been nuts on approvals!!
> 
> 5 digit water loss from insurance company
> 4 digit water loss from insurance company
> ...


Nice. Much props to you.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> Whew its been nuts on approvals!!
> 
> 5 digit water loss from insurance company
> 4 digit water loss from insurance company
> ...


Nice


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

Last week: $9k Broker trashout
This week: $23k Broker rehab & trashouts (3 seperate projects)

Nice little December!


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

See we can all post positive things in here. Must be that holiday spirit.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

Will it isn't over for getting more work 

Call came at 12:15 for a little sewer problem


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

We were told that the government wants to increase the job market. They have told the banks they need to spend a minimum of 10k on each property to try and improve to. Not sure how true it is but it came from a source within a national.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> Will it isn't over for getting more work
> 
> Call came at 12:15 for a little sewer problem


Mmmmm tasty. Please tell me it was not a natty.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

FremontREO said:


> Will it isn't over for getting more work
> 
> Call came at 12:15 for a little sewer problem


Thanks for that. Those people need to chew there food better.,..


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

"Guns don't kill people, Clay Matthews kills people" LOL..Love it!!


----------

